# Winery at Wilcox homemade wine contest



## keystonebantams (Jul 22, 2009)

I entered to contest, did anyone hear about the results yet?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 22, 2009)

You will probably get better answers if you tell us what state this is in. Please update the info under user controls so we know where you live.


----------



## St Allie (Jul 22, 2009)

Wade?.. 

he's in 

Jefferson County near I-80 mile marker...PA

keystone?.. if you can just add your location to your profile page? 


cheers darl

Allie


----------



## keystonebantams (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes it is in PA near Johnsonburg in a small town called Wilcox. they have a site www.wineryatwilcox.net they do have a page on winemaking with some recipes. That is where I buy all of my ingredients.

I will add my location in a second.

BTW, I called the winery today and asked about the contest. The judging was pushed back till this coming saturdat 7-25-2009 and they will call the winners. I have to be within 10 miles of the winery on the 26th for a family reunion so I am going to stop by then.


----------



## St Allie (Jul 22, 2009)

fantastic!

What wine did you enter?

good luck and let us know how you get on..

Allie


----------



## Tom (Jul 22, 2009)

If this is your 1st wine competition one thing to look for is weather they use the 20 point system and if they send the judges score sheets to you. It's one of the ways to make better wine if you can get these comments from the judges.
Good Luck !


----------



## Wade E (Jul 22, 2009)

I am going to be 1 of the Judges this year in our big state amatuer wine competition. I dont have any info as of yet as to the details of how we are scoring the wines. Im hoping I can scrape up a few extra bucks to enter some of my wines to and before you say anything I already asked and I wont be judging my own wines!


----------



## keystonebantams (Jul 22, 2009)

I entered a rose colored wine made from 50% concord and 50% niagara grapes aquired from 4 different vinyards with a 4% sugar content. I personally think it is very worthy of winning something. it has a pretty high alcohol content for a wine (about 17%) but no undesirable alcohol odor or taste. I bottled it on 2/4/2009 and it is probably at it's peak if I am correct that niagara grapes do not make a wine with a very long shelf life.

I will let you know how it goes.

I am also entering a dry rose colored wine made from the same grapes (I made 2 batches from the same must) in a local fair next month.


----------



## keystonebantams (Jul 30, 2009)

they are announcing winners and giving awards on saturdat 8-1-09. The prizes will be medals and gift certificates for winemaking supplies and equipment in thier store.

I'll let you know when I know.


----------



## St Allie (Jul 30, 2009)

I have my fingers crossed for you.. it will be exciting just to be part of it really.

we don't have those sorts of things here.. not a big enough winemaking market.

except for the air nz awards.. but those are all commercial wineries.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Jul 30, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## keystonebantams (Aug 1, 2009)

I got a call toay from the winery. I won the Bronze Medal in the Sweet Grape Wine class. I will find out the full results tomorrow along with finding out what I won.


----------



## Tom (Aug 1, 2009)

WELL .. CONGRATS !!
Was this your 1st competition?


----------



## keystonebantams (Aug 2, 2009)

This is my first competition with the first batch of wine I ever made. Thank You!


----------



## St Allie (Aug 2, 2009)

What an awesome start to your winemaking debut.

congratulations!

Allie


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2009)

COOL !
Just think where you will be in a year with all here helping you 
MAKE AWARD WINNING WINE !


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats Keystone. I dont think my first wine would have been an award winning 1!


----------



## keystonebantams (Aug 11, 2009)

I won first place at the local fair here.


----------



## Tom (Aug 11, 2009)

What did you enter?


----------



## smurfe (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats on the win.


----------

